# Found my old Surefire 6Z



## Happyshooter (Jun 30, 2010)

A number of long years ago (the 90s) I was an MP in the army and had a Surefire 6Z.

It was the greatest thing ever. More light than my 3D maglight and I could easily shoot the night pistol course.

The light disappeared a long time ago and yesterday it turned up in one of my wife's craft boxes "Oh, yeah, I used it to look for beads on the floor".

Anyway, 65 Lumens for 20 minutes is not as cool as it once was. I would like to upgrade an old friend.

However, I also don't want to spend a ton of money. 

Any ideas for upgrading old bessie? Keep in mind I am a newbie at this.


----------



## nein166 (Jun 30, 2010)

Look through the P60 sized LED drop-in index in the LED FLASHLIGHT section
:welcome:
But if you want to stay with an Incandescent Bulb look into Lumens Factory replacement lamps and rechargeable batteries and charger.


----------



## carrot (Jul 1, 2010)

I would recommend you go for a Malkoff M61. You simply do not get better with this drop-in; it has it all: reliability, durability, and most importantly practicality. You get over 2 hours of runtime with it, at nearly 300 lumens.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 1, 2010)

Step 1:
Buy a Malkoff M61 drop-in module. It's the most "in-demand" module around.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m61-mod-to-fit-surefire-p-7.html

Step 2:
Have your host bored to accept 18650 cells, buy an AW 18650 2600mAh battery + charger. Your runtime will be improved significantly, and it's rechargeable, which pays for itself the more you use your light.

While you're at it, swap out the old lens for a UCL lens, upgrade to a McClicky switch, and ask if you can have it custom coated.

http://www.oveready.com/custom-services/cat_53.html

Step 3(optional):
Buy a Surefire FM34 diffuser filter and play around with your new room sweeper.


----------



## PCC (Jul 1, 2010)

Noctis said:


> While you're at it, swap out the old lens for a UCL lens


This brings up a question: my buddy has an older, round 6P that has the thin plexiglass (?) lens and we couldn't figure out how to remove the bezel to get the lens out. I've tried searching but could not find anything. How does one remove this to swap the lens for a UCL?


----------



## Justin Case (Jul 1, 2010)

You don't. You replace the entire, old style bezel with the current version that has the high transmission, glass window.

The Lexan window in the old style bezel is press fit into the shell. You punch out the old one and replace it with another Lexan window. You'll just shatter a glass window if you try to press fit it into the old style bezel.


----------



## PCC (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, JC. I'm going to guess that it's not going to happen since that light is nickel-plated and finding a matching new style head would be next to impossible.


----------



## BIGLOU (Jul 1, 2010)

The Malkoff is great but thought I would also throw in my 2 cents and recommed a discountinued SF P60L you could find on CPFMP or these: http://www.surefire.com/KX4-LED-Conversion-Head http://www.surefire.com/KX4D-LED-Conversion-Head


----------



## hgujr (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello,
I have had my surefire 6Z since the late 90's. It always worked great for many years and I always appreciated it. I had problems with it though a couple years ago and no matter what I tried I couldn't repair it myself and get it to work. Tried changing bulbs and fresh batteries, checking the help on SureFires website and just couldn't figure it out. I slacked and finally sent it into surefire and asked it they could help me get it working again. 
The customer service was awesome and I am so happy getting my 6Z back and it working like new. They didn't charge me, sent me back the two extra bulbs I sent with it if they were needed and what looks like a brand new extra end cap assembly with the button. Also Two fresh sealed in Plastic sureFire batteries. Having owned this light for so many years and them standing behind their products to such a degree is just outstanding. Kudos to Surefire.
Also something that interested me was I went on eBay and did a search for surefire 6Z completed listings. I was very glad to see that the 6Z flashlight has appreciated in value over the years and used ones on eBay in some cases went for 130.00 or more, used even. Apparently many of the sellers mentioned that the 6Z has a cult following in a way and are sought after? Seems the case seeing the final prices and the rarity of seeing them being listed for sale. Pretty cool. I dig when things go up in value over the years and not like most crap now that is the total opposite.
I dig flashlights. Cant say I have an addiction to them but I think if I had more money I would be a potential Flash-O-Holic. 
be well
h


----------

